# Wrangler Unlimited plow - What to get



## rduvally (Oct 18, 2010)

I have an '09 wrangler unlimited and am interested in getting setup with a plow for doing residential driveways. I am wondering what is the best type to get for the value. HELP....


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Biggest bang for the buck Snowdogg, However the best suited for your purposes, Snoway. Snowdogg is heavier and chain lift, Snoway is easier on your front end, requires less ballast and has the benefit of down pressure to provide a cleaner scrape and better backdragging.


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

A dealer that is near you (unless you can fix it) and at least 7' wide. for residential back dragging is critical so a Snoway or backdrag edge on what ever you get


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

theplowmeister;1090832 said:


> *A dealer that is near you (unless you can fix it) *


 The most important, I should have mentioned that


----------



## StorksAuto (Sep 17, 2006)

Western Fisher Meyer and Blizzard all make real nice setups 
I would go with teh Blizzard 
Or a used Meyer if you are looking for price 
http://www.storksauto.com/index.php/complete-plows/meyer/rebuilt-meyer-6-6-tm-jeep-wrangler-tj-97-06-07-2010-snow-plow-complete.html


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

I have used Fisher and boss plows, both are good quality.


I have not used one, I have a friend with a Meyer plow that I repair ...... a lot


----------



## snowangel13 (Oct 23, 2008)

I have a 2009 4 Dr Jeep Rubicon and I put a Snoway 22 on it. It works great and the down pressure is a real plus.


----------



## Rob From APE (Jan 7, 2010)

Also check out the Hiniker 700 series. We have alot of them out there on Jeeps with good luck. It is listed as their homeowner plow but is a heavy duty plow.


----------



## RangerDogg (Jan 13, 2009)

Look into the snowdog love mine .And some day i willbe moving it over to jeep.Great plow for money works well i have owen fisher ,meyer,curtis and snowdogg.


----------



## rduvally (Oct 18, 2010)

I have kind of settled on to snow dogg looking into a couple used and also new. I am between the MD 68 and MD 75. Snow dogg says the MD 75 is find for an unlimited but I don't want to get and find it's too big. Anyone with experience have any input on either model?


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

you will find the 68 too small as soon as you turn the steering wheel your rear tires will run over the snow bank, especially if you angle the plow.

remember when you angle the plow the path it cuts is narrower.

you can push a 75 just fine.


----------



## hillbillydeluxe (Mar 15, 2008)

i had a 7'6'' snoway 22 series on my 2004 jeep wrangler.... For driveways i wouldnt suggest anything else. I know 3 other people with jeeps with plows, one has a fisher homesteader, a snowbear, and another snoway 22 series... Snoway is nice... But remember its not a commercial plow....and dont go with the 6'8'' .... extra 100 bucks and get the 7'6''...


----------



## RangerDogg (Jan 13, 2009)

I got the 68 because of driveway size i do.I could have gotten the 75 but you dont needed it .Big is not always better.It only affects the first push when you angle blade and reverse.If you watch half of the people plow on here the videos and where your from the still back over piles.If you want it get it my 2cents.Its not about speed is it ,its about a good plow job.


----------

